# vehicles/temperature



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Okay, so when we go places to train with the dogs (everyday), they are in the back of my Subaru outback (dog barrier, not crates). 

I have a travel bowl with a gallon of water back there year round. Also, we've hooked up a crate fan to increase air circulation. And of course, since it's summer in St. Louis, the AC is on full. 

But it doesn't really seem to be cutting it for the Oz-man. He's hot and he lets me know he's unhappy about being hot. I've looked at cool coats, cool beds, cool bandanas, tinting the windows....? 

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Have you tried using the reflector blankets over the rear of the car and covering the windows with them? I find they help a GREAT deal by not allowing the sun to "bake" the car.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a freezer "disc" for my crate fan. It is supposed to last 2 hours but when really hot, usually its good for 45 minutes so I have two of them. It does help to cool the moving air.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I should try some of these things for myself. I roast and want to jump right out of my skin when my husband is pumping gas and I'm sitting in the car. I've gotten myself out of there pretty darn quickly on a few occasions.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Have you tried using the reflector blankets over the rear of the car and covering the windows with them? I find they help a GREAT deal by not allowing the sun to "bake" the car.


 
I agree. I think that they make a huge difference. I use the ones that are sort of mesh-like - they allow air flow while still reflecting the sun, and are lightweight and easy to pack.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I agree. I think that they make a huge difference. I use the ones that are sort of mesh-like - they allow air flow while still reflecting the sun, and are lightweight and easy to pack.


Another in agreement. I've only used them a couple of times with the dogs in the car, but I was surprised at what a different they make.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Can you give a website where this is sold?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Can you give a website where this is sold?


 
http://www.jjdog.com/Merchant2/merc...ory_Code=2CATSIlverShadeMeshExercisePenCovers


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> Can you give a website where this is sold?


I've found good prices from petedge.com and from horse.com (associated with dog.com)...You probably want a 10x12 or a 12x6:

$29.99 from petedge:
http://homeandkennel.petedge.com/Pr...tegoryId=194&categoryId=310&subCategoryId=888

I have enough to cover my truck and my tent...Essentially I roll down the windows and shut the screen in the doors...I generally leave my liftgate open if the dogs are in the car and have the cloth hanging down past the opening...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have 4 of the 10X12's and usually clip them to the edge of my EZ-up and then over the ex-pens, as well as over my van. They work wonders.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ola --
Definitely tint the windows. Makes a big difference.
Honestly I have found the best way to cool them down is shut the windows, let the car idle and crank the AC, for 10-15 minutes after running. Then open the car back up.
I do this when field training. We are lucky to train in the high 80s/low 90s with very high humidity. Dogs run, go in the car with the AC. Within 10 minutes they are not panting and are cool to the touch. 
Other things you can do is freeze 2-liter bottles of water, wrap in a light towel and leave in the crate. Dog can lay up against them, and then you always have plenty of water. 
Some people in my training group think it's a sin for me to leave my car on for 15-20 minutes but it is so effective and I won't risk the dogs having trouble.
Best of luck,


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, forgot to add I am in Florida and field train year round. We train very early in the morning (start at 6:30-7) or late at night (7:30-9). 
I have seen a dog collapse from overheating. Black lab running a blind, had trouble and the handler didn't realize it til the dog was on the way back. Stumbled over and didn't get up. Very scary, we flew her to the vet and she was OK and running field trials now. Not something to mess around with.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Lots of ideas! 

I wasn't very clear, sorry, in the OP- I'm looking for something that I can use while driving to training, not at training/shows. For some reason, the car's ac + crate fan just isn't enough for Oz- so I never even try to car crate him. 

I love the two liter bottle idea and I'm going to look more into tinting.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

It was really hot and humid here in NoVA this weekend. I only allowed Gilmour 10 minutes of "Zoomie Time" in the back yard because of it.

Once I see that tongue, that's all for the day.

Law permitting, I agree with the Tinting suggestion.



K9-Design said:


> Oh, forgot to add I am in Florida and field train year round. We train very early in the morning (start at 6:30-7) or late at night (7:30-9).
> I have seen a dog collapse from overheating. Black lab running a blind, had trouble and the handler didn't realize it til the dog was on the way back. Stumbled over and didn't get up. Very scary, we flew her to the vet and she was OK and running field trials now. Not something to mess around with.


----------

